# Help Me ID points found in Metro Atlanta?



## LaurenReillyNet

Hey everyone! This is my first post  I just moved to Georgia this year from Florida and got back into my favorite hobby of arrowhead hunting!


Found two quartz points this week and what I think may be a Jasper or Chert point (found a few months ago). I am super new to Identifying points so I'm not too sure what they are. The first picture is a piece of quartz that has a median ridge and some edge thinning, it's pretty broken but I believe it could be a point as well.

All of the points are pretty small; no more than two inches, tried to get clear pictures of both sides.

My husband also found a piece of sand tempered pottery with a hole in it...we have no clue what that could be. He also picked up what I jokingly said was a piece of poo, it broke open to reveal a rocky interior, maybe it really is a coprolite? haha, any ideas?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Nice finds. Someone will say in a little. 
Looks like you could tell us about them. 
How long u been looking for them.


----------



## kmckinnie

Lauren
There's a lot to check out on here.


----------



## PappyHoel

Same Lauren Reilly with millions of subscribers on YouTube?  You have the same profile picture.  

Nice points especially from where you found them.  They look a little to degraded to specify though.


----------



## LaurenReillyNet

@KMcKinnie

Super glad I joined this forum. I've been lurking for a while since I moved here to GA, finally decided to make an account.

I've been hunting arrowheads since I was a young teen. My dad and I used to go search farm fields in central Pennsylvania. I had a small collection of less than ten points from that time. When we moved to Florida I stopped looking for arrowheads, I lived there for about ten years.

Since I moved to Georgia four months ago I've been out hunting every few weeks. Maybe 30 hours total in the local creeks and tributaries. Nothing like rescuing a point from a river that's more trash than water. I grew up in a rural area so Atlanta is a real adventure for me, luckily I can still continue my outdoor hobbies here


----------



## LaurenReillyNet

PappyHoel said:


> Same Lauren Reilly with millions of subscribers on YouTube?  You have the same profile picture.
> 
> Nice points especially from where you found them.  They look a little to degraded to specify though.


@PappyHoel

yes, it is the same Lauren Reilly! haha


----------



## DCHunter

Nice finds. I have one that looks almost exactly like the 4th one down.


----------



## weathermantrey

I can tell you the rock with a hole in it was most likely used to heat water. They would put those rocks in the fire then pull them out when they get hot and drop them in a bowl of water to make it boil.

I've found several stones like that with holes drilled through them, all of mine were made from soapstone.


----------



## Willjo

Your points look a lot like Morrow Mountain points, but they could be something else. Quartz is hard to knap and sometimes hard to ID. The stone with a hole in it looks like an iron clay rock and may not be correct name. The N.A.'s used this for paint pigment and I think it would break up if put in a fire, unlike the steatite boiling stones that would stand the heat of fire, looks natural to me.


----------



## au7126

Have a small collection of points that came from different parts of USA. Some my dad found in east Texas in 1920-1945. We moved to Abilene Texas and I found a dry creek bed that had several great points and found a local trader that would buy any points that I brought in and he resold. I found a "fish hook" on one trip and the trader really wanted it. I still have it and passed on to my son but over the years have never found anyone to value it. If anyone on here could will send pictures. Found in 1954-55 in Taylor county Texas below dam of lake Fort Phantom.


----------



## Forest Grump

Willjo said:


> Your points look a lot like Morrow Mountain points, but they could be something else. Quartz is hard to knap and sometimes hard to ID. The stone with a hole in it looks like an iron clay rock and may not be correct name. The N.A.'s used this for paint pigment and I think it would break up if put in a fire, unlike the steatite boiling stones that would stand the heat of fire, looks natural to me.



I agree on the rock with the hole in it, I think it's a "geofact". Water created the hole, where the rock was softer.

The flint point is almost exhausted, but it was a knife, probably Savannah River people's IMO.

Quartz points are really challenging to type, because it is so difficult to get them to take the shape you are trying to achieve. At least one looks Morrow mountain, (did MM do serrated points?), one is broken & one is kind of a generic point. It's amazing to me that a talented knapper can make anything out of that stuff: were I an early American aboriginal, I'd have either gone back to where the good rock was, or on to find some that was better. 

Bravo on your finds, but be cautious about revealing where: GA is slightly less nutty than FL, but unless you own the land said creek flows through, or have written permission, you cannot legally collect. I warn you not because I object, (all of those points are out of historical context & subject to be lost forever), but so you don't get a visit from some clown in the gov't that thinks you are some kind of criminal...


----------



## Full Draw McGraw

I'm curious about what that last rock is. I remember finding something like that as a kid and didn't keep it, always wondered what it was. Anyone know?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Full Draw McGraw said:


> I'm curious about what that last rock is. I remember finding something like that as a kid and didn't keep it, always wondered what it was. Anyone know?



Looks like a weathered nodule of low-grade chert.


----------



## Wanderlust

Coprolite happens but I'm no expert. The shape is reminiscent of alligator poo I've seen. The amount of calcium in it could definitely fosslize into a low grade chert. Oh nice points , don't get many guarts ones down my way.


----------



## DEERFU

Good finds! We mostly have quartz in west Ga. and on our Bama property. Just south of the fall line there was a large variety of different materials. I'm very curious about the creeks though. We have many on our property. Where do you look? Below falls? Sand/ gravel bars? Sifting or just looking?


----------



## apoint

I grew up in Decatur and never found a point there. Thought the natives just ate and smoked grass.
 Please be careful in Decatur area. Many yrs ago we called it little Vietnam and its a lot worse now.


----------



## Limbbaconeer

apoint said:


> I grew up in Decatur and never found a point there. Thought the natives just ate and smoked grass.
> Please be careful in Decatur area. Many yrs ago we called it little Vietnam and its a lot worse now.



Whoa!  I live in Decatur.  Its an awesome place.  One of the best school systems in Ga., great walkable community, restaurants, bars, great parks,  exploding home values, etc., etc.

We live in Oakhurst and my son and I poke around in the creeks from time to time.  I've never found any arrowheads.  Great stuff!


----------



## apoint

Limbbaconeer said:


> Whoa!  I live in Decatur.  Its an awesome place.  One of the best school systems in Ga., great walkable community, restaurants, bars, great parks,  exploding home values, etc., etc.
> 
> We live in Oakhurst and my son and I poke around in the creeks from time to time.  I've never found any arrowheads.  Great stuff!



Decatur, as in Glenwood and Columbia dr. Memorial Dr.
 or 2nd ave. will have ya running red lights to be more of a moving target.
 Also, did you know Atlanta was the murder capital of the nation a few yrs back and we are still worse than Chicago. Just sayin be safe folks.


----------



## westcobbdog

apoint said:


> Decatur, as in Glenwood and Columbia dr. Memorial Dr.
> or 2nd ave. will have ya running red lights to be more of a moving target.
> Also, did you know Atlanta was the murder capital of the nation a few yrs back and we are still worse than Chicago. Just sayin be safe folks.



Worse than Chicago? 
Wrong Dude! Chicago is the murder capital.


----------



## apoint

westcobbdog said:


> Worse than Chicago?
> Wrong Dude! Chicago is the murder capital.



Wrong dog. Here is a murder and crime chart......... Detroit has the all time title.
 I was born in Oakland and grew up in Atlanta/Decatur. I know what Im talking about.


----------



## knoxvol

I live in Decatur too.  Your quartz finds look like Swift Creek period stuff to me.  I find a lot of stamped pottery shards.  You should go to some of the Greater Atlanta Archeological Society meetings at FernBank.  The president and vice-president are experts on local points.  There are some good books on the Swift Creek culture on Amazon.
City of Decatur is a great place to live.  It was rough twenty years ago, but is very safe now.  The taxes are a killer though.


----------



## LaurenReillyNet

gravel bars in creeks! look for gravel around the same size, or larger, than the arrowheads you are looking to find. Though I will say, I have pulled points from pea gravel AND even a sand bar!


----------



## LaurenReillyNet

I'll have to look into the swift creek natives! Also the archaeological society would be so cool to be a member of, thx for the recommendation!


----------



## MoreVenisonPlease

*Fishing plummets*

Refer to Antiquities of the Southern Indians, Publ D Appleton & Co, Author Charles C Jones Jr. First Edition 1873. Compilation of accounts by early explorers/surveyors/settlers (DeSoto,  Bartram , etc). Ch XIV, Illustration plate XIX...Shows fishing weights that have the same holes drilled thru them as your mystery rocks. Natives fished with plummets & weirs (not rods or spears). Enjoyed viewing your collection! If you can get a copy of this book it is an excellent guide to Southern native American heritage, customs, artifacts, and our local history. Peachtree City, GA


----------

